# Can you convert crochet to knit?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I have this 1938 crochet pattern booklet - Hats Bags Belts Crocheted with Gimp: Raphael Brand Gimp: 9781934268018: Amazon.com: Books

and dream of knitting the Pagoda Hat (4th detail image)









How would I attack this one?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can't see the detail of the pattern, but for creating the "whoo-sies" sticking up ... just bind off, then pick up stitches behind the "whoo-sie"


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Is "whoo-sies" like, some high tech pattern terminology that, like, for obvious reasons, I've, like, yet to stumble across ? :huh:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you SOOO much - I can see it now! :bow: So clueless about crochet, I was thinking the - whadda ya call 'em - whoosies - were double, like up and down, then up again. Now I have to noodle those points - time to work out on increases...


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> Is "whoo-sies" like, some high tech pattern terminology that, like, for obvious reasons, I've, like, yet to stumble across ? :huh:


Yes, for Those of Us in The Know, whoo-sies is sometimes used in conjunction with thingies, to denote a flavor of whooopdeedoo


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But it is generally followed by a, whatsit. Yes?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I get it.......like the time I drug up that rusted old odd-shaped gizmo from out in the farm junk pile and asked Gramps what it was.

His took it from me and looked it over as his eyes lit up and he nearly choked up as he told me, "Why, that's a dingbat fer a hootin'nanny. I ain't seen one uh them in a long, long time", and then handed it back to me.




:indif:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> But it is generally followed by a, whatsit. Yes?


A whatsit, or more specifically, âthingamabobâ (not to be confused with the like, mechanical, âdoohickieâ, or as like, Forerunner, like, suggests, âgizmoâ).:nerd:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'd probably drop the needle size if you're wanting to knit something that will need a bit of firmness to the fabric (to stand up). Crochet fabric is always a bit more inflexible than knit. So to achieve a similar effect in knitted fabric, decrease your needle size and knit tightly.

I always liked the term, "thingamadoodle"


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok people lay off the egg nog! It aint Christmas yet! LOL


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The hats were for "Raphael Brand Gimp" - but it doesn't sound like goldwork gimp. And it came in different colors. The General Information page says:

A No. 4 Steel Crochet hook is recommended for one who crochets tightly; a No. 6 is recommended for one who crochets loosely.
All Instructions are for hats of 22" headsize.
If Gimp is crushed slightly on tube, steam the finished article slightly or dip it in warm water. This will fluff up Gimp to natural size.

Sounds like a woven cord to me, just hope the stuff didn't have a metal core.

Haven't found a yarn to use yet, all I know is silk would be too floppy, maybe linen? Something stringy on a #1 needle.

Oh, once I set my eggnog down :teehee: and looked into the pattern more, I see they call the whoo-sies "shingles". Whoever thought that one up? It's done top down. Think I'll try it the other way.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I would post on this thread but I am clearly not drunk enough yet. :buds:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I always fancied the "whatchamajig" myself.

Have you checked on Ravelry to see if anyone has attempted this? might be something in the Patterns section or maybe even a thread about it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> , I see they call the whoo-sies "shingles". Whoever thought that one up? It's done top down.


shingles?? the terms they come up with! :teehee:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> I always fancied the "whatchamajig" myself.
> Have you checked on Ravelry to see if anyone has attempted this? might be something in the Patterns section or maybe even a thread about it.


Have been looking, pagoda hats abound, but nothing as eccentric as this one. Not even a snitched crochet hat seems to be online. (There's a competition in New York City that had a version of EZ's Maltese Fisherman's Hat (uncredited!) I used to haunt, nothing like)

So it's just a straight rise with 3 whatchamajigs pulled out to points on the corners - it looks like the back section is wider. Found more stuff with this brand of gimp tho, equivalent yarns, will have to snoop more. The copyright is Russell Frasier Wire Company - there's that metal core again, but sportweight wool seems to be substituted. Ran the book through the art wear crowd in San Francisco, the crochet thing seemed to be the mark of lowbrow crafting, and no one wanted to "copy". (Unlike that first prize winner in NY that ripped off EZ). Maybe I'll just have to learn to crochet...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now when I was a kid and going to day-camp in the summer we used to make projects out of gimp all the time, lanyards, key rings, and other thingamajiggies. But I doubt it is the same stuff. What we used was a plastic coated string or yarn, it was flat and very flexible. The stuff they sell these days that Ive seen is nothing like it.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the full pattern: Pagoda Hat
Here's some gimp: Original Cherub LabelRaphael Brand Antique by simplychictiques
Here's a suggested substitute for the gimp: DMC Cebelia Crochet Cotton Size 10-: crochet thread & floss-: needle arts-: -Shop | Joann.com 
I'm beginning to appreciate the work involved for that guage - gads, where's my conversion tool - quick!! (maybe I AM, like, a dingbat...)


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Steel crochet hooks are the smallest sizes for working with thread. 4 and 6 aren't the same as the larger 4 and 6, the key is the word "steel". They're used for making lace with thread.

Size 10 cebelia is not quite as firm as Lizbeth size 10 but will make a firm fabric. I make lots of lace, crochet and tatting, and I wouldn't recommend this project unless you're ready for a challenge. If I were going to try with cotton thread, I'd choose a size 5 or 3 to be able to use a larger needle/hook. You can knit with crochet cotton, I've done it, but there's no give and I don't know if you could make the shingles stand up.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Give it a try with mercerized cotton ... that's pretty stiff stuff!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You could always run your working strand(s) through a water and flour dip.

Works great for stiffening up paper macheÂ´. :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR's comment gave me an idea. If you look to weaving yarns/threads (wool or cotton) they generally have sizing in them to stiffen them up a bit. It washes out so it would soften up them. Might be worth looking into. The sizing (as in the size of the yarn) is different than for knitting so be aware.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the only way I could ever finish this is to remake the shapes in garter stitch to give the fabric enough heft to stand up and to get enough increases going to pull the corners out. And (confession time) picking up is something I haven't gotten into, so I've lots of technical stuff to conquer. Think I'll try a sport weight yarn, quess this calls for a visit to Artfibers (really, I NEED to go to San Francisco) for some "yarn tasting" - they have free tester balls of all their yarns you can do in the shop and take home. Their web calculation tools are pretty good, I could spend all day on the website - the price list page makes it easy to estimate/cost out a project: Artfibers - Yarn Price List 

Really appreciate all your help on noodling through this one - I'm thinking different colors instead of my usual basic black would be the way - she's breaking out now!


----------

